

Ask HN: Why do SF "web design" companies suck so hard? - websitescenes

I know there is a bunch of talent in San Francisco but when I do a Google search for &quot;San Francisco Web Design&quot;, all I get is spammy&#x2F;trashy looking websites. Is this because most of the talent is focused on making SAAS applications and start ups?
======
pdenya
It's because high end web design companies aren't sourcing customers who are
googling "San Francisco Web Design". What are you looking for more
specifically? An agency?

~~~
websitescenes
Good point.

~~~
websitescenes
OMG. Tried refining my search with the word agency and the sites that came up
are even worse. How would I find these high end agencies in San Francisco? You
would think they would have at least some Google presence.

------
premk
If you are looking for best designers or agencies. I would suggest dribbble is
the best place to source designers. You can find elite designers and high end
designers. I am proud to be part of spiceblue.com

------
greendata
Do you have examples?

